# Lighting prop question....



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

As you are walking towards it, this light creates several points of light which seem to rotate and give a tunnel effect.
This particular light was ALL white..no color.
Very cool effect. Many haunted houses have them. Does not flash like a strobe.
It is not a laser. Is this like a moonblossom?

Does anyone know the name of this light and where we can get one.

Thank you


----------



## cjbmaaaaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

Are you talking about a laser vortex?

This one is green but I bet you could make a white one. Scroll down towards the bottom to see it.
http://witchotastic.com/?page_id=605

How to build one 
http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/profiles/blogs/laser-vortex-how-to


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Are you talking about a gobo?


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

The light you are talking about is called a moonflower and can be found at a local Guitar Center or guitarcenter.com or pssl.com and they often run about $100.


----------

